# le -- Se le considera el padre de la química / Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo



## Assasin_Altair

Hola a todos! Estaba repasando español usando mi manual universitario y tropecé con las siguientes oraciones.
1) Se le considera el padre de la química
2) Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo
Mi pregunta es: por qué la primera oracion tiene el pronombre le y la sigunda no lo tiene. Hay alguna difirencia en el significado?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Circunflejo

En la primera, se le considera = se considera a esa persona. Si quitas el le, se considera = (esa persona) se considera a sí misma.


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Circunflejo said:


> En la primera, se le considera = se considera a esa persona. Si quitas el le, se considera = (esa persona) se considera a sí misma.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Aviador

Gramaticalmente son construcciones diferentes. _Se le considera el padre de la química_ es una oración impersonal y _Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo_ es una oración pasiva refleja.
El pronombre _le_ de la primera oración es el complemento directo. Aunque en rigor le correspondería el pronombre de acusativo _lo_, una gran parte de los hispanohablantes usa habitualmente el dativo _le_ en este caso.
La segunda oración, la pasiva refleja, es equivalente a la pasiva perifrástica _Es considerado un alimento muy nutritivo_.


----------



## OreoChick

Aviador said:


> Gramaticalmente son construcciones diferentes. _Se le considera el padre de la química_ es una oración impersonal y _Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo_ es una oración pasiva refleja.
> El pronombre _le_ de la primera oración es el complemento directo. Aunque en rigor le correspondería el pronombre de acusativo _lo_, una gran parte de los hispanohablantes usa habitualmente el dativo _le_ en este caso.
> La segunda oración, la pasiva refleja, es equivalente a la pasiva perifrástica _Es considerado un alimento muy nutritivo_.



Hola, Aviador:

Es muy interesante tu explicación. Aunque me surge una duda. Si en el segundo caso puedes decir "Es considerado un alimento muy nutritivo", en el primer caso ¿no se podría decir también "Es considerado el padre de la Química"? Claramente es posible. Entonces, ¿cómo haces para definir el "se" del primer ejemplo como "se" impersonal?


----------



## Circunflejo

OreoChick said:


> ¿cómo haces para definir el "se" del primer ejemplo como "se" impersonal?


Porque el verbo permanece invariable en plural. Se les considera los padres de la química.


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Y entonces la oración "se le considera un elemento muy nutritivo" es incorrecta?


----------



## Circunflejo

Assasin_Altair said:


> Y entonces la oración "se le considera un elemento muy nutritivo" es incorrecta?


No. Vuelve a leer el mensaje 4.


----------



## Rocko!

Assasin_Altair said:


> Y entonces la oración "se le considera un elemento muy nutritivo" es incorrecta?


No entiendo mucho del tema pero ese “le” creo (creo) que es incorrecto porque no estamos hablando de una persona, entonces ¿por qué usaríamos ese “le”? Pero espera la opinión de otros foreros. :v


----------



## Aviador

OreoChick said:


> ...
> Es muy interesante tu explicación. Aunque me surge una duda. Si en el segundo caso puedes decir "Es considerado un alimento muy nutritivo", en el primer caso ¿no se podría decir también "Es considerado el padre de la Química"? Claramente es posible. Entonces, ¿cómo haces para definir el "se" del primer ejemplo como "se" impersonal?


Porque en esa oración hay un complemento directo: el pronombre _le _(_lo_), y no hay un sujeto sujeto agente. Las oraciones pasivas reflejas no pueden llevar complemento directo, pero sí tienen un sujeto: el que recibe el efecto de la acción, el sujeto pasivo.
Otra diferencia, aunque no en este caso, es que en las oraciones impersonales el verbo solamente se conjuga en tercera persona singular, sin importar que el complemento directo sea plural (como en cualquier oración, por lo demás):

_Se *considera* a Juan como el mejor alumno._ (Complemento directo singular)
_Se *considera* a María y a Juan como los mejores alumnos._ (Complemento directo plural)
En las pasivas reflejas, por otra parte, el verbo debe concordar con el sujeto pasivo:

_Se *considera* el huevo como un alimento muy nutritivo._ (Sujeto pasivo singular)
_Se *consideran* los huevos y las paltas como alimentos muy nutritivos._ (Sujeto pasivo plural)
Además de estas diferencias, en la lengua culta se prefieren las oraciones impersonales cuando el complemento directo es una persona o un animal personificado y las pasivas reflejas cuando el sujeto pasivo es una cosa o una persona no determinada:

_Se lo considera el padre de la química._ (Oración impersonal con complemento directo de persona determinada)
_Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo._ (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de cosa)
Lo contrario no suena bien:

_Desde aquí se ven a los niños en el jardín._ (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de persona determinada)
_Desde aquí se ve los aviones en la plataforma._ (Oración impersonal con complemento directo de cosa)


----------



## Aviador

Assasin_Altair said:


> Y entonces la oración "se le considera un elemento muy nutritivo" es incorrecta?


Creo que respondí a eso en mi anterior intervención.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> Creo que respondí a eso en mi anterior intervención.


No exactamente. El hecho de que algo no se prefiera en la lengua culta no implica necesariamente que sea incorrecto por lo que no has explicitado aún la respuesta a la pregunta de @Assasin_Altair.


----------



## juanjorel

Assasin_Altair said:


> Y entonces la oración "se le considera un elemento muy nutritivo" es incorrecta?


De donde yo soy, sólo la gente bruta o de campo lo diría así.

Es interesante el aporte de* Aviador, *porque yo, por ejemplo, escribiría "se lo considera el padre de la química" (o "se la considera la madre de la química"), aunque también podría utilizar "se le considera el padre (la madre) de la química". Creo que en España se utiliza más el "le", y en otros países se utiliza más el "lo / la". Es interesante, porque "se *le* considera un elemento muy nutritivo", es esencialmente incorrecta, pero "se *lo* considera un elemento muy nutritivo", es correcta. La diferencia es que "le", se refiere más a una persona, mientras que "lo", puede referirse tanto a una persona como a una cosa. Entonces, cuando vos me decís "se le considera", yo te pregunto, ¿a quién?


----------



## Rocko!

Creo que las dos son impersonales y que por eso la segunda no debe llevar ni “le” ni “lo”. El “le” porque estaría reemplazando a un “lo” pronombre referencial, y el “lo” tampoco porque haría que la frase deje de ser impersonal.


----------



## Aviador

Circunflejo said:


> No exactamente. El hecho de que algo no se prefiera en la lengua culta no implica necesariamente que sea incorrecto por lo que no has explicitado aún la respuesta a la pregunta de @Assasin_Altair.


No ceo que una oración impersonal con complemento directo de cosa sea agramatical y, por  lo tanto, incorrecta desde ese punto de vista. Sin embargo, también es cierto que, como en otros aspectos de la lengua, la corrección depende además de si algo es apropiado o no según el contexto, como usar una palabra perfectamente aceptada en la lengua culta, pero atribuyéndole un significado que no tiene. Entonces, dependerá del interlocutor o el lector considerar apropiado el uso de esta estructura.



juanjorel said:


> ... yo, por ejemplo, escribiría "se lo considera el padre de la química" (o "se la considera la madre de la química"), aunque también podría utilizar "se le considera el padre (la madre) de la química"...


Si se atiene uno estrictamente a la distribución normal de los pronombres átonos según la función gramatical que cumplen, se deberían usar solamente pronombres de acusativo para los complementos directos. Es decir, en esa oración lo que correspondería es el pronombre _*lo*_, o _*la*_ en tu oración alternativa. Sin embargo, en el caso de las *oraciones impersonales con *_*se*_ la situación es más compleja y creo que la RAE lo puede explicar mejor: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja_.



juanjorel said:


> ... Creo que en España se utiliza más el "le", y en otros países se utiliza más el "lo / la".


Eso depende de la función que ese pronombre cumple en la oración. Ya puse en el párrafo anterior que para los *complementos directos* se usan pronombres de acusativo: _*lo*_, _*la*_, _*los*_, _*las*_, en el caso de las terceras personas; para los *complementos indirectos*, en cambio, se usan pronombres de dativo: _*le*_, _*les*_, también el el caso de las terceras personas. Tanto en España como en el resto de los países hispanohablantes se mantiene esta distribución, excepto en el caso de los complementos directos de *tercera persona singular que representan hombres (él)* para el que en España se ha hecho normal y aceptado el uso *excepcional* del pronombre de dativo _*le*_, pero este no es el caso en la oración _Se le considera el padre de la química_, sino que el "culpable" de este uso en particular es la construcción impersonal con _*se*_.



juanjorel said:


> ... La diferencia es que "le", se refiere más a una persona, mientras que "lo", puede referirse tanto a una persona como a una cosa...


La gramática del castellano no distingue entre complementos directos de cosa o de persona en términos de la elección del pronombre, si de acusativo o de dativo. Lo que determina el tipo de pronombre es la función sintáctica que cumple. Sin embargo, creo que los hablantes  que en España que usan el dativo _*le*_ para complementos directos singulares de hombre efectivamente justifican su uso en una supuesta distinción entre complementos de cosa y de persona, algo que a los demás nos parece artificioso.



juanjorel said:


> ... Entonces, cuando vos me decís "se le considera", yo te pregunto, ¿a quién?


Es igual, en ambos casos, con _*lo*_ o con _*le*_, la pregunta sería la misma.


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Aviador said:


> No ceo que una oración impersonal con complemento directo de cosa sea agramatical y, por  lo tanto, incorrecta desde ese punto de vista. Sin embargo, también es cierto que, como en otros aspectos de la lengua, la corrección depende además de si algo es apropiado o no según el contexto, como usar una palabra perfectamente aceptada en la lengua culta, pero atribuyéndole un significado que no tiene. Entonces, dependerá del interlocutor o el lector considerar apropiado el uso de esta estructura.
> 
> 
> Si se atiene uno estrictamente a la distribución normal de los pronombres átonos según la función gramatical que cumplen, se deberían usar solamente pronombres de acusativo para los complementos directos. Es decir, en esa oración lo que correspondería es el pronombre _*lo*_, o _*la*_ en tu oración alternativa. Sin embargo, en el caso de las *oraciones impersonales con *_*se*_ la situación es más compleja y creo que la RAE lo puede explicar mejor: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja_.
> 
> 
> Eso depende de la función que ese pronombre cumple en la oración. Ya puse en el párrafo anterior que para los *complementos directos* se usan pronombres de acusativo: _*lo*_, _*la*_, _*los*_, _*las*_, en el caso de las terceras personas; para los *complementos indirectos*, en cambio, se usan pronombres de dativo: _*le*_, _*les*_, también el el caso de las terceras personas. Tanto en España como en el resto de los países hispanohablantes se mantiene esta distribución, excepto en el caso de los complementos directos de *tercera persona singular que representan hombres (él)* para el que en España se ha hecho normal y aceptado el uso *excepcional* del pronombre de dativo _*le*_, pero este no es el caso en la oración _Se le considera el padre de la química_, sino que el "culpable" de este uso en particular es la construcción impersonal con _*se*_.
> 
> 
> La gramática del castellano no distingue entre complementos directos de cosa o de persona en términos de la elección del pronombre, si de acusativo o de dativo. Lo que determina el tipo de pronombre es la función sintáctica que cumple. Sin embargo, creo que los hablantes  que en España que usan el dativo _*le*_ para complementos directos singulares de hombre efectivamente justifican su uso en una supuesta distinción entre complementos de cosa y de persona, algo que a los demás nos parece artificioso.
> 
> 
> Es igual, en ambos casos, con _*lo*_ o con _*le*_, la pregunta sería la misma.



Acabo de ver esta oración:
*Merecidamente se le considera uno de los mejores restaurantes del mundo*
Por qué aquí se usa "le"?

Se considera un elemento muy nutritivo

Acaso no es la misma cosa?


----------



## juanjorel

Aviador said:


> juanjorel dijo:[/URL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Entonces, cuando vos me decís "se le considera", yo te pregunto, ¿a quién?
> 
> 
> 
> Es igual, en ambos casos, con _*lo*_ o con _*le*_, la pregunta sería la misma.
Click to expand...

No, lo que yo quiero decir es que en el caso de "se *le* considera", yo pregunto* "¿a quién?" *(porque en general se refiere a una persona), mientras que en el caso de "se* lo* considera", yo puedo preguntar *"¿a quién?*" (persona) o *"¿a qué?"* (objeto). Claro que como dice Circunflejo, hay culturas en las que se usa "se *le* considera", también para referirse a objetos, quizás en zonas de España y en particular en Paraguay, pero para mí es incorrecto, o al menos me suena muy mal.


----------



## Peterdg

Para empezar, lo que dice Aviador es muy acertado, en todos los aspectos.

Pero, me gustaría añadir algunas notas adicionales.

1) En algunos casos es imposible discernir entre una construcción de pasiva refleja y una oración con el "se impersonal".

2) En algún sitio leí que el fenómeno de "se le" en lugar de "se lo/la", se debe a la voluntad (involuntaria  ) para evitar que el oyente  interprete el "se" como un "le(s)" delante "lo(s)/la(s)".


----------



## Aviador

Assasin_Altair said:


> Acabo de ver esta oración:
> *Merecidamente se le considera uno de los mejores restaurantes del mundo*
> Por qué aquí se usa "le"?
> 
> Se considera un elemento muy nutritivo
> 
> Acaso no es la misma cosa?


Esa es *una oración impersonal* con el pronombre *le* como complemento directo (aunque correspondería _*lo*_ según su función sintáctica). La razón de que algunos hablantes usen *le* en lugar de _*lo*_ se explica en el artículo de la RAE al que pongo un enlace en mi cuarta intervención: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja._
La oración _Se considera un elemento muy nutritivo_ es *una pasiva refleja* en la que _un elemento muy nutritivo_ es el sujeto.
Todo esto lo explico en mis anteriores intervenciones en este hilo.


----------



## Aviador

juanjorel said:


> No, lo que yo quiero decir es que en el caso de "se *le* considera", yo pregunto* "¿a quién?" *(porque en general se refiere a una persona), mientras que en el caso de "se* lo* considera", yo puedo preguntar *"¿a quién?*" (persona) o *"¿a qué?"* (objeto). Claro que como dice Circunflejo, hay culturas en las que se usa "se *le* considera", también para referirse a objetos, quizás en zonas de España y en particular en Paraguay, pero para mí es incorrecto, o al menos me suena muy mal.


La respuesta está en mis anteriores intervenciones en este hilo.


----------



## Rocko!

En la Gramática descriptiva (RAE) se menciona esto de los verbos que no llevan preposición y que en contrucciones con “se” en raras ocasiones se les agregaría el pronombre “lo(s)/la(s)”, indicando  que aunque originalmente son pasivas y tienen un sujeto gramatical, se deben analizar en realidad como impersonales con un objeto gramatical.


----------



## Aviador

Peterdg said:


> ...
> 1) En algunos casos es imposible discernir entre una construcción de pasiva refleja y una oración con el "se impersonal".
> ...


Así es, específicamente en el caso de una impersonal con complemento directo de cosa o persona indeterminada singular y una pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo *singular*. Por ejemplo: _Se necesita un albañil_. Esta podría ser una impersonal con _un albañil_ como complemento directo (en este caso sin ir precedido de la preposición _a_ por ser una persona indeterminada), pero también podría ser una pasiva refleja con _un albañil_ como sujeto pasivo, una oración equivalente a la pasiva perifrástica _Un albañil es necesitado_.
Si en la impersonal hay un complemento directo plural y en la pasiva refleja un sujeto pasivo plural, dejan de ser idénticas: _Se necesita albañiles_ y _Se necesitan albañiles_, porque en la impersonal el verbo debe conjugarse como siempre en tercera persona singular, pero en la pasiva refleja el verbo debe concordar con el sujeto plural.



Peterdg said:


> ...
> 2) En algún sitio leí que el fenómeno de "se le" en lugar de "se lo/la", se debe a la voluntad (involuntaria  ) para evitar que el oyente  interprete el "se" como un "le(s)" delante "lo(s)/la(s)".


Eso no lo había oído, pero lo que sí se dice habitualmente y que me parece un argumento muy débil para apoyar el uso del dativo en las impersonales con _se_ es que con él se evita la ambigüedad en una oración como _Se la ve bonita_ en la que se interpretaría _la_ como algo que el sujeto se ve en si mismo, pero también se puede producir ambigüedad con el dativo y en estos foros he dado varias veces el siguiente ejemplo:


> Seguramente tú, si quisieras halagar a María diciéndole que se ve muy bonita hoy, le dirías: _María, se le ve muy bonita hoy_. Yo no culparía a María si, indignada, te diera una bofetada.


María cayó en la trampa de la ambigüedad y se imaginó que quien trataba de halagarla se refería a alguna parte de su anatomía. Claro, porque evidentemente para María ella ya no era en esa oración el complemento directo, sino algún tácito encanto suyo.
Así que, ya que el uso del dativo no evita la ambigüedad y solo la sustituye por otra, prefiero mantener el uso coherente con la función sintáctica del pronombre y usar uno de acusativo para el complemento directo.


----------



## Rocko!

Assasin_Altair said:


> Acabo de ver esta oración:
> *Merecidamente se le considera uno de los mejores restaurantes del mundo*
> Por qué aquí se usa "le"?
> *Se considera un elemento muy nutritivo*
> Acaso no es la misma cosa?


No son iguales. En la primera es obvio para cualquier lector que la frase está dando a entender que es la gente en general o una comunidad la que hace la consideración, debido no solo al “merecidamente”, sino también por el “le”, que no es correcto pero se siente necesario y es normal para los leístas (_porque se lo ha merecido_, _la gente *le* considera un alimento muy nutritivo —> merecidamente se *le* considera_).
La segunda es impersonal o pasiva refleja (Aviador sabe mucho de esto y dice que es pasiva refleja) y es una frase correcta porque carece de “le” y carece de “lo”, y no los necesita para nada, aunque el “lo” podría agregarse y formarse una correcta pero tremendamente infrecuente y que no se entendería el porqué de su formación en lugar de otras construcciones completamente habituales.


----------



## juanjorel

Rocko! said:


> En la Gramática descriptiva (RAE) se menciona esto de los verbos que no llevan preposición y que en contrucciones con “se” en raras ocasiones se les agregaría el pronombre “lo(s)/la(s)”, indicando  que aunque originalmente son pasivas y tienen un sujeto gramatical, se deben analizar en realidad como impersonales con un objeto gramatical.


Al margen: la RAE es una institución del país España, no es una institución neutra y desinteresada que vela por el "castellano universal", sino que muchas veces tiene sesgos lingüísticos  vernáculos, por eso si bien la RAE es la mayor fuente de consulta de habla hispana, siempre hay que poner bajo a lupa sus publicaciones, no digo que este sea el caso, pero como regla general siempre hay que tomar recaudos con la RAE.


----------



## Rocko!

juanjorel said:


> Al margen: la RAE es una institución del país España, no es una institución neutra y desinteresada que vela por el "castellano universal", sino que muchas veces tiene sesgos lingüísticos  vernáculos, por eso si bien la RAE es la mayor fuente de consulta de habla hispana, siempre hay que poner bajo a lupa sus publicaciones, no digo que este sea el caso, pero como regla general siempre hay que tomar recaudos con la RAE.


A veces no lo mencionamos, pero las explicaciones que aquí hacemos, cuando van dirigidas a un estudiante del idioma, por lo regular van enfocadas a la escritura más que a la oralidad. Personalmente, yo no veo problema con un “se le” o “se lo”, pero revisando libros publicados y fuentes confiables se logra concluir que en la escritura esmerada, la que deben aprender los estudiantes de academias, no aparece “se le” o “se lo” cuando se habla de objetos inanimados usando el verbo “considerar”, por lo que hacerlo es propio de la oralidad y no de la escritura. Para ser más claros, no encontré ejemplos argentinos de “se lo considera” usado para un objeto inanimado, y no dudo que sí existan ejemplos escritos pero no es lo normal cuando vemos que todos los escritores están evitando esta construcción y prefiriendo algo como “es considerado un” las veces que no comienzan con “se”.


----------



## swift

Ejemplos argentinos con _se la_ y un OD inanimado:


> Las abejas y la miel han acompañado al hombre a lo largo de la historia. Se ha establecido que su aparición en la tierra data del período terciario, hace aproximadamente sesenta millones de años. La utilizaban los egipcios, los griegos, hasta en la América Precolombina se la consideraba como el “alimento del fuego”, ya que daba calor y energía.
> 
> Abejas





> El conocimiento acerca de la enfermedad celíaca continúa creciendo y sorprendiendo a aquellos que la investigan, la buscan y la tratan. Lejos están los tiempos en que se la consideraba una patología digestiva del niño, poco frecuente.
> 
> Fares Taie | Biotecnología | Noticias para Profesionales | Enfermedad Celíaca: Una mirada actual


Y de _se lo_ con OD inanimado:


> La raya marmorada, Sympterygia bonapartii (Müller & Henle, 1841), es un componente habitual del estuario de Bahía Blanca, ecosistema que ha sufrido diferentes presiones de impacto ambiental a lo largo de los últimos 15 años. Se trata de un condrictio bentónico ovíparo que desova en el estuario a fines de primavera y verano. Por sus hábitos bentónicos se lo considera un buen modelo para monitorear el impacto antropogénico en el ecosistema estuarial.
> 
> Utilización de centros pigmentarios de Sympterygya bonapartii (Chondrichthyes Rajidae) como herramienta bioanalítica de contaminación





> Briones dice que Fórum Filatélico tiene 400 millones de superávit si se lo considera una entidad financiera.
> 
> Briones dice que Fórum Filatélico tiene 400 millones de superávit si se lo considera una entidad financiera


Podría haber pilas de ejemplos orales porque es una construcción sumamente común en el habla. Pero se requieren corpus para documentarlos. Si se escuchan programas argentinos con frecuencia, sin embargo, se sale de dudas fácilmente.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> Ejemplos argentinos con _se la_ y un OD inanimado:
> Y de _se lo_ con OD inanimado:
> Podría haber pilas de ejemplos orales porque es una construcción sumamente común en el habla. Pero se requieren corpus para documentarlos. Si se escuchan programas argentinos con frecuencia, sin embargo, se sale de dudas fácilmente.


¿Por qué buscaste ejemplos argentinos, swift?, ¿es por lo que dije? Son pocos, en mi opinión. Saludos.


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Aviador said:


> Esa es *una oración impersonal* con el pronombre *le* como complemento directo (aunque correspondería _*lo*_ según su función sintáctica). La razón de que algunos hablantes usen *le* en lugar de _*lo*_ se explica en el artículo de la RAE al que pongo un enlace en mi cuarta intervención: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja._
> La oración _Se considera un elemento muy nutritivo_ es *una pasiva refleja* en la que _un elemento muy nutritivo_ es el sujeto.
> Todo esto lo explico en mis anteriores intervenciones en este hilo.



Y dime


Rocko! said:


> No son iguales. En la primera es obvio para cualquier lector que la frase está dando a entender que es la gente en general o una comunidad la que hace la consideración, debido no solo al “merecidamente”, sino también por el “le”, que no es correcto pero se siente necesario y es normal para los leístas (_porque se lo ha merecido_, _la gente *le* considera un alimento muy nutritivo —> merecidamente se *le* considera_).
> La segunda es impersonal o pasiva refleja (Aviador sabe mucho de esto y dice que es pasiva refleja) y es una frase correcta porque carece de “le” y carece de “lo”, y no los necesita para nada, aunque el “lo” podría agregarse y formarse una correcta pero tremendamente infrecuente y que no se entendería el porqué de su formación en lugar de otras construcciones completamente habituales.



Y si


Aviador said:


> Esa es *una oración impersonal* con el pronombre *le* como complemento directo (aunque correspondería _*lo*_ según su función sintáctica). La razón de que algunos hablantes usen *le* en lugar de _*lo*_ se explica en el artículo de la RAE al que pongo un enlace en mi cuarta intervención: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja._
> La oración _Se considera un elemento muy nutritivo_ es *una pasiva refleja* en la que _un elemento muy nutritivo_ es el sujeto.
> Todo esto lo explico en mis anteriores intervenciones en este hilo.





Aviador said:


> Porque en esa oración hay un complemento directo: el pronombre _le _(_lo_), y no hay un sujeto sujeto agente. Las oraciones pasivas reflejas no pueden llevar complemento directo, pero sí tienen un sujeto: el que recibe el efecto de la acción, el sujeto pasivo.
> Otra diferencia, aunque no en este caso, es que en las oraciones impersonales el verbo solamente se conjuga en tercera persona singular, sin importar que el complemento directo sea plural (como en cualquier oración, por lo demás):
> 
> _Se *considera* a Juan como el mejor alumno._ (Complemento directo singular)
> _Se *considera* a María y a Juan como los mejores alumnos._ (Complemento directo plural)
> En las pasivas reflejas, por otra parte, el verbo debe concordar con el sujeto pasivo:
> 
> _Se *considera* el huevo como un alimento muy nutritivo._ (Sujeto pasivo singular)
> _Se *consideran* los huevos y las paltas como alimentos muy nutritivos._ (Sujeto pasivo plural)
> Además de estas diferencias, en la lengua culta se prefieren las oraciones impersonales cuando el complemento directo es una persona o un animal personificado y las pasivas reflejas cuando el sujeto pasivo es una cosa o una persona no determinada:
> 
> _Se lo considera el padre de la química._ (Oración impersonal con complemento directo de persona determinada)
> _Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo._ (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de cosa)
> Lo contrario no suena bien:
> 
> _Desde aquí se ven a los niños en el jardín._ (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de persona determinada)
> _Desde aquí se ve los aviones en la plataforma._ (Oración impersonal con complemento directo de cosa)



Ahora entiendo muy bien que son estructuras gramaticales diferentes
Pero
La primera es impersonal


Aviador said:


> Porque en esa oración hay un complemento directo: el pronombre _le _(_lo_), y no hay un sujeto sujeto agente. Las oraciones pasivas reflejas no pueden llevar complemento directo, pero sí tienen un sujeto: el que recibe el efecto de la acción, el sujeto pasivo.
> Otra diferencia, aunque no en este caso, es que en las oraciones impersonales el verbo solamente se conjuga en tercera persona singular, sin importar que el complemento directo sea plural (como en cualquier oración, por lo demás):
> 
> _Se *considera* a Juan como el mejor alumno._ (Complemento directo singular)
> _Se *considera* a María y a Juan como los mejores alumnos._ (Complemento directo plural)
> En las pasivas reflejas, por otra parte, el verbo debe concordar con el sujeto pasivo:
> 
> _Se *considera* el huevo como un alimento muy nutritivo._ (Sujeto pasivo singular)
> _Se *consideran* los huevos y las paltas como alimentos muy nutritivos._ (Sujeto pasivo plural)
> Además de estas diferencias, en la lengua culta se prefieren las oraciones impersonales cuando el complemento directo es una persona o un animal personificado y las pasivas reflejas cuando el sujeto pasivo es una cosa o una persona no determinada:
> 
> _Se lo considera el padre de la química._ (Oración impersonal con complemento directo de persona determinada)
> _Se considera un alimento muy nutritivo._ (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de cosa)
> Lo contrario no suena bien:
> 
> _Desde aquí se ven a los niños en el jardín._ (Pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo de persona determinada)
> _Desde aquí se ve los aviones en la plataforma._ (Oración impersonal con complemento directo de cosa)



Pero es que también he visto tal oración:
Se le considera un animal peligroso

Entonces aquí se usa la construcción impersonal para cosas? Y por qué "Se le considera un alimento muy nutritivo" no es correcto?

Y si hablamos de personas, no podemos usar la pasiva refleja, correcto?
Porque si decimos "Se considera el padre de la química" sin "le" va a cambiar el significado

Gracias!


----------



## Aviador

Assasin_Altair said:


> ...
> Pero es que también he visto tal oración:
> Se le considera un animal peligroso
> 
> Entonces aquí se usa la construcción impersonal para cosas? Y por qué "Se le considera un alimento muy nutritivo" no es correcto?
> 
> Y si hablamos de personas, no podemos usar la pasiva refleja, correcto?
> Porque si decimos "Se considera el padre de la química" sin "le" va a cambiar el significado
> 
> Gracias!


Todo eso está explicado en el artículo de la RAE al que puse un enlace, especialmente del punto 2.2 en adelante. Aquí va de nuevo: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja._


----------



## Rocko!

Assasin_Altair said:


> Pero es que también he visto tal oración:
> Se le considera un animal peligroso


Se considera un animal peligroso 
Se lo considera un animal peligroso 
Se le considera un animal peligroso  (leísmo)
Si se le considera como un animal peligroso 
Cuando se le considera como un animal peligroso


----------



## flljob

Son construcciones intransitivas, por lo que debe usarse el pronombre indirecto. 
Si dices “Jaun se lo ve”, lo se refiere a algo de género masculino que le pertenece a Juan:
Juan se ve el brazo. Se lo ve.


----------



## Aviador

flljob said:


> Son construcciones intransitivas, por lo que debe usarse el pronombre indirecto.
> Si dices “Jaun se lo ve”, lo se refiere a algo de género masculino que le pertenece a Juan:
> Juan se ve el brazo. Se lo ve.


No, no estoy de acuerdo, _Juan se lo ve_; _Juan se ve el brazo_ y _Se lo ve_ son construcciones diferentes a las tratadas en este hilo pues tienen sujeto gramatical (explícito o tácito) y un uso transitivo y reflexivo de _ver_ en las que _se_ es el complemento indirecto reflexivo y _lo_ y _el brazo_ son complementos directos. Aquí analizamos el uso de las oraciones impersonales y las pasivas reflejas.

Esas oraciones de Rocko! son:

Se considera un animal peligroso  (Pasiva refleja)
Se lo considera un animal peligroso  (Impersonal transitiva pues tiene _lo_ como CD)
Se le considera un animal peligroso  (leísmo) (Impersonal transitiva con leísmo pues _le_ aparece como CD)
Si se le considera como un animal peligroso  (Impersonal transitiva con leísmo pues _le_ aparece como CD)
Cuando se le considera como un animal peligroso  (Impersonal transitiva con leísmo pues _le_ aparece como CD)


----------



## lajacapaca

Assasin_Altair said:


> Se le considera un animal peligroso. Entonces aquí se usa la construcción impersonal para cosas? Y por qué "Se le considera un alimento muy nutritivo" no es correcto?


un animal no es una cosa, es un ser vivo


----------



## Assasin_Altair

lajacapaca said:


> un animal no es una cosa, es un ser vivo


Se le considera una sustancia tóxica
Aquí se usa impersonal con una cosa


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Aviador said:


> Todo eso está explicado en el artículo de la RAE al que puse un enlace, especialmente del punto 2.2 en adelante. Aquí va de nuevo: _Se indicador de oraciones impersonales o de pasiva refleja._



Gracias por tu respuesta!
Pero esta explicación me parece muy difícil
Me dijiste que la oración "Se le considera un elemento muy nutritivo" es incorrecta
Y por qué "Se le considera una sustancia tócica" aparece en los libros?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Assasin_Altair said:


> ¿Y por qué "Se le considera una sustancia tóxica" aparece en los libros?


 Porque quienes escriben los libros también pueden cometer errores, como ese leísmo, cuando debería ser "Se (la/lo, dependiendo del género de lo que estemos hablando) considera una sustancia tóxica".

Saludos


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Porque quienes escriben los libros también pueden cometer errores, como ese leísmo, cuando debería ser "Se (la/lo, dependiendo del género de lo que estemos hablando) considera una sustancia tóxica".
> 
> Saludos



Y entonces 
"se considera una sustancia tóxica" 
"se la considera una sustancia toxica"
Ambos variantes pueden existir?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues diría que sí, que es posible —sobre todo la variante no marcada (_La cicuta se considera una sustancia tóxica_)—, pero también las otras formas: _A la cicuta se la considera una sustancia tóxica / Al arsénico se lo considera una sustancia tóxica._

Saludos


----------



## Assasin_Altair

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Pues diría que sí, que es posible —sobre todo la variante no marcada (_La cicuta se considera una sustancia tóxica_)—, pero también las otras formas: _A la cicuta se la considera una sustancia tóxica / Al arsénico se lo considera una sustancia tóxica._
> 
> Saludos


Michas gracias! 😊


----------



## Circunflejo

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Porque quienes escriben los libros también pueden cometer errores, como ese leísmo


Lo escribiría alguien de mi tierra. Dicho esto, el DPD dice que el leísmo en las impersonales con _se_ está generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico (salvo el Cono Sur), pero no aporta información acerca de si solo cuando hace referencia a personas o si también es aceptable cuando hace referencia a cosas por lo que podemos decir que la frase que citó @Assasin_Altair en el mensaje 34 quedaría en un limbo ya que ni está explícitamente aceptada, ni está explícitamente censurada.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> Se considera un animal peligroso  (Pasiva refleja)
> Se lo considera un animal peligroso  (Impersonal transitiva pues tiene _lo_ como CD)
> Se le considera un animal peligroso  (leísmo) (Impersonal transitiva con leísmo pues _le_ aparece como CD)
> Si se le considera como un animal peligroso  (Impersonal transitiva con leísmo pues _le_ aparece como CD)
> Cuando se le considera como un animal peligroso  (Impersonal transitiva con leísmo pues _le_ aparece como CD)


No estoy de acuerdo con que se interprete a las dos últimas como leísmo. Podríamos caer en loísmo.

El significado de “considerar” cambia en la construcción “_si se le... como_”. Lo podemos ver más claramente con el verbo “juzgar”, dentro de una interpretación parecida y otra que no lo es:

1. Si se *le* juzga en italia.  (Si se le hace juicio en)
2. Si se *le* juzga en italia.  (Si él es juzgado en)
3. Si se *lo* juzga en italia.  (Si se le hace juicio en)
4. Si se *lo* juzga en italia.  (Si él es juzgado en)

Entonces, mis dos últimas toman este sentido que hay en la #1, no la que tiene #4. Y la que yo marqué como leísmo (“_se le considera un...”_) sí sería leísmo porque no tiene una doble interpretación (de hecho, para mí, ni un “lo” iría).

A mí por supuesto que no se me pueden ocurrir estas explicaciones de no ser que haya sacado dificultosas conclusiones y leído a personas que supuestamente no fallarían, en este caso a Ignacio Bosque, quien escribió: “_si se le considera como un sufijo_” (Bosque, Ignacio. 1999. _Gramática descriptiva_. Tomo 3. Pág. 4876.  RAE. España).


----------



## lajacapaca

Assasin_Altair said:


> Se le considera una sustancia tóxica
> Aquí se usa impersonal con una cosa



Creo que no me he explicado bien, no te quería citar a ti sino al autor del post que dijo esto

"Pero es que también he visto tal oración:
*Se le considera un animal peligroso

Entonces aquí se usa la construcción impersonal para cosas?* Y por qué "Se le considera un alimento muy nutritivo" no es correcto?"


Había entendido por su pregunta que consideraba cosa a un animal peligroso. No sé si me he confundido


----------

